# Capt Eric Williams



## Hazel Williams (May 9, 2013)

Hello, just joined SN and wondered if anyone viewing sailed with my late husband, Capt Eric Williams ( Harrison Line, Cast North America Regards, Hazel Williams.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Hazel,
I was at scool with Eric (Oldershaw Grammar School, Wallasey).
After leaving school Eric went to sea and I went into the army.
After the Army I went to sea with Palm Line (2 years) and then
joined T&J Harrison in 1957.
Later I had the very great pleasure of sailing with Eric.
By this time he was Chief Officer, and we became the very
best of friends.
We were known as Little and Large (you can guess who was Large).
Eventually I was posted to another ship and lost touch with Eric.
Years later I did try to make enquiries about his whereabouts.
and was told that he had a pub in Liverpool, but was never certain
that this was true.
I am sorry to hear (by your post) that Eric is no longer with us.
He was a fine seaman and a damned good shipmate.
Hope to hear more from you about his subsequent career afte
leaving Harrisons.
Please keep in touch,
Cheers,
Peter Baker.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Good evening Hazel.

Firstly let me say how sorry I was to note the word "late " in your opening
post. My belated condolencies.

I never sailed with Eric but knew him in my capacity as Port Captain/ marine
super/ ops. manager for Cast in Antwerp. His regular ship was our Cast Husky.
This would be in the 1980's.
I enjoyed working with him . We had our disagreements but those were
quickly forgotten.
Invited him a few times to our local snooker hall when the game was just
starting to take hold in Holland. He seemed to enjoy a game.

Best regards

John cassels


----------



## Hazel Williams (May 9, 2013)

I'm not sure where it came from -but I've never been a Stoker! Can you delete that bit someone .I don't know how. My only connection with M.N. is through my husband.Capt. Eric Williams.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Hazel *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Hazel Williams (May 9, 2013)

Have you received any replies from me yet Pat and John? Not sure if I am doing this properly or not?
Hazel.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Hazel,

I, for one, have had no reply from you as yet.
Just type and send as you did in your original post.
In your second post you mentioned a "stoker".
What made you say that? I have seen no reference
to a stoker in this thread.
Hope that you manage to reply.
Good health.
Pat Baker.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I have been following this thread from the beginning and I have not seen any mention of STOKER either.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Hazel Williams said:


> Have you received any replies from me yet Pat and John? Not sure if I am doing this properly or not?
> Hazel.


No , nothing from you yet.


----------

